# Data Protection Act / Members Personal Information



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

We would like to raise one issue that we're sure will be expanded upon at the upcoming AGM

As a club, the TTOC has had several informal requests in the last year or so from certain TT Forum users to disclose personal data about some TTOC members to the requester(s).

*The committee have steadfastly refused to do this, as per our legal responsibilities concerning the Data Protection Act 1998.*

The club collects personal data from members in a number of ways (when you place a club shop order for example, when you register for the TTOC members area, etc), and such data is used by committee members and local area reps solely for the purpose of processing new and renewal memberships, collating payment records, magazine postal data, national and local event organisation.

*We do not disclose any personal data at any time to magazine/website sponsors and advertisers.*

For avoidance of doubt, the TTOC will only ever disclose personal data to any third parties only with the express permission of the person(s) whose data would be disclosed, or in the event of a formal request to the club from a police officer (e.g., in the process of investigating a complaint)


----------

